
Connect.Me : from Hoax to 20k users in a few hours - bjonathan
http://www.equalsdrummond.name/?p=418
======
necolas
This article leaves me none the wiser as to what connect.me is. Perhaps 20k
people are concerned with reserving their username on any service that springs
up...whether or not it's clear what the service is.

------
Tichy
What does it do - did 20k people sign up without knowing anything about it?

Kind of reminds me of dating sites: I have long had the theory that the less
you write about yourself, the more attractive you will seem, because it leaves
more to the imagination.

------
zdw
My general mode of operations with services that require 3rd party
authentication to work is:

\- Join, get the username I want \- Visit auth platform, nuke their permission
to do anything

Generally works pretty well.

~~~
lukeschlather
Until auth platform adds new permissions. And there's some stuff you just
can't nuke without removing them.

------
Kudos
Where's the hoax?

~~~
Vivtek
It would seem there's no there there, as of yet.

------
jk215
After reading the article and the Connect.Me about I still have no idea what
it does.

